# toofewbullets - Photography Thread



## toofewbullets (May 8, 2012)

Photography is one of my favorite hobbies & so is cigars, so I figured I would create a thread here to share some of my cigar photography. I'd love to here your opinions.










Enjoy!
-tfb


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

You make my photos look like crap!

AWESOME!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

flip a couple more up dude


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Excellent! Subscribed


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

jaysalti said:


> Excellent! Subscribed


^ Count me in!


----------



## toofewbullets (May 8, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You make my photos look like crap!
> 
> AWESOME!


No way Derek!... You've got quite a gallery of great photos (& great sticks too). You've got a good eye dude.



Bondo 440 said:


> flip a couple more up dude


hah! In due time. Looks like I'm going to have to set up some cigar shoots asap... :razz:


----------



## toofewbullets (May 8, 2012)

& thanks 36Bones & jaysalti ...

here is the color edit of the photo below...


----------



## toofewbullets (May 8, 2012)

Portrait of a buddy firing one up...


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

I like 'em! Truly, I prefer the color version of your first shot, a lot of burgundy shades and shadows really enhance the featured cigar. Do all your friends dress so well?!


----------



## LXA1100 (Dec 26, 2011)

Man, thats awesome. I can't wait to see more of your work.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Those are some beautiful photos. I can't make up my mind whether i like the color or black and white better.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You make my photos look like crap!
> 
> AWESOME!


No Derek. Your photos are amazing too. Just a different style.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

cool stuff! keep 'em coming!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome. When I grow up I want to take cigar photos like you and Derek.


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

great images!!!!...i am a fan of the processed color shot. looking forward to seeing this thread fill up with more images


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

DarrelMorris said:


> No Derek. Your photos are amazing too. Just a different style.


That's true. Animal has a more distinctly "professional" style, whereas I have a more "amateur" style \

Animal, any chance I can get a high-res copy of that first photo?


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I've never understood the whole 'take pictures of cigars or people smoking cigars or yourself doing such', but to each his own. Anyway, the pictures are nice, I'm not too fond of the black and white though, much prefer color to give it a sense of atmosphere and emotion.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Draepheus said:


> I've never understood the whole 'take pictures of cigars or people smoking cigars or yourself doing such', but to each his own.


It's the same reason you take pictures of anything. Memories. Art. Both. You might want a picture of yourself wake boarding, or meeting a celebrity, or going down Splash Mountain at Disneyland, or posing with the family during the holidays. Same thing.

In this case, it's a picture of a friend lighting up, and it's taken because it looks cool. It's art. Dude is all dressed up,so it's probably also memory.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Love B&W. A great B&W stands on it's own. Composition and lighting aren't clouded by the colors.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

subscribed!


----------



## john37 (Aug 22, 2012)

great pictures! thanks for sharing.


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great pictures!

I love photography myself. I just haven't had the time to get the camera out for a cigar photo shoot yet.


----------

